# Aion:Dual,-Triple,-Quad-Core Prozessor



## Thunderphönix (28. August 2009)

Tach

Ich wollt mal gerne wissen wie das eigentlich bei Aion ist,ist es da sinnvoll einen Triple oder sogar einen Quadcore zu benutzen,oder nutzt Aion wie in anderen Online Games nur 2 Cores?Denn wenn Aion doch nur 2 Cores benutzt nehm ich einen mit 2x 3 GHz.

Gruß Thunderphönix


----------



## Linkin~ (28. August 2009)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Pc Hardware nie auf ein einzelnes Spiel ausrichten.


----------



## Squizzel (28. August 2009)

Das ist eine Frage die mich auch interessieren würde. Generell würde ich heute jedoch keine Zweikern-CPU mehr nehmen, da du auch ausserhalb von Aion von mehr als zwei Kernen profitierst. So kannst du Aion Kern 3 und 4 zuweisen, während der erste und zweite Kern andere Dinge übernehmen können.

Moderne Multicores, wie der Lynnfield, übertakten sich selber, sollte ein Kern voll ausgelastet sein und ein anderer im idle laufen.


----------



## Thunderphönix (28. August 2009)

Ja das stimmt schon Triple-Core und Quad-Core sind für die Zukunft besser geeignet.Aber 2 Kerne,pro Kern 3 GHz sind besser als 4 Kerne wo pro Kern 2,4 GHz sind.


----------



## Yaggoth (28. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Ich wollt mal gerne wissen wie das eigentlich bei Aion ist,ist es da sinnvoll einen Triple oder sogar einen Quadcore zu benutzen,oder nutzt Aion wie in anderen Online Games nur 2 Cores?Denn wenn Aion doch nur 2 Cores benutzt nehm ich einen mit 2x 3 GHz.
> Gruß Thunderphönix



Aion nutzt angeblich sogar 4 Kerne, wie effektiv die allerdings genutzt werden kann noch keiner sagen. Allerdings benötigt AION, nachdem zu urteilen was die Tester so sagen nicht mehr als einen einigermaßen starken Dualcore.



Linkin~ schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Pc Hardware nie auf ein einzelnes Spiel ausrichten.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten... Quadcores sind eben deutlich zukunftssicherer...


----------



## Squizzel (28. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt schon Triple-Core und Quad-Core sind für die Zukunft besser geeignet.Aber 2 Kerne,pro Kern 3 GHz sind besser als 4 Kerne wo pro Kern 2,4 GHz sind.



Deshalb holt man sich auch einen Vierkerner mit 3 GHz.

Vergleich:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=cpuamd...33_Phenom+II+X4

für 140€

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a305746.html

für 125€

Die 15€ machen den Kohl am Ende nicht fett.

Wobei ich an deiner Stelle noch etwas warten würde. Solange bis die ersten guten Lynnfield-Benches und DX11 Karten draussen sind. Entweder greifst du dann bei der günstigeren alten Hardware zu oder kaufst dir die neuste Generation. Normal soll man ja Hardware kaufen, wenn man sie braucht, aber wir haben gerade einen Generationenwechsel.


----------



## Madir (28. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Normal soll man ja Hardware kaufen, wenn man sie braucht, aber wir haben gerade einen Generationenwechsel.



Haben wir den nicht ständig?


----------



## Squizzel (28. August 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Haben wir den nicht ständig?



Nö DX10 Karten laufen schon seit einer ganzen Weile.


----------



## Madir (28. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Nö DX10 Karten laufen schon seit einer ganzen Weile.


Und wie viele Spiele, insbesondere MMORPGs, nutzen bereits DX10? Und wann rechnest du damit das die meisten Spiele DX 11 unterstützen werden?

Was ich sagen will ist das du mit einer DX 10 Karte sicher noch ein paar Jahre zurechtkommen wirst und man jetzt nicht unbedingt auf DX 11 warten muss. Genauso verhält es sich mit Prozessoren etc. zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt der letzten Jahre hab ich solche Hinweise gelesen, da kommt bald dies und bald das etc. Wenn ich denen immer gefolgt wäre hätte ich bis heute noch keinen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb ist imho auch derzeit der Normalzustand , d.H. kauf Hardware wenn du sie brauchst.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2009)

scheiss auf DX10, ich bleib bei XP  ^^


----------



## Sugarwarlock (28. August 2009)

kauf was du willst ist doch egal. ob du jetzt nen 3ghz dual core nimmst und wenns nötig ist 3ghz 4 core ist total egal. am ende kommst du sowieso aufs selbe geld das du bezahlt hast. 2 kerne reichen aber locker wenn die min. anforderungen p4 @ 2ghz (bitte verbessern wenns falsch ist. bin mir mit der taktung nicht so sicher) sind, reichen 3ghz dual core locker. und bitte nicht vergessen: 4 x 3ghz != (ungleich) 12 ghz!!!!! ghz ist eine taktung also eine geschwindigkeit und die addiert sich NICHT! es können nur mehr datenn verarbeitet werden duch die kerne die werden aber nicht schneller übertragen.


----------



## Jelly (28. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Ich wollt mal gerne wissen wie das eigentlich bei Aion ist,ist es da sinnvoll einen Triple oder sogar einen Quadcore zu benutzen,oder nutzt Aion wie in anderen Online Games nur 2 Cores?Denn wenn Aion doch nur 2 Cores benutzt nehm ich einen mit 2x 3 GHz.
> 
> Gruß Thunderphönix



Aus Persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich sagen das Aion alle 4 Cpus etwa gleichstark auslastet


----------



## Bahlti (28. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Ich wollt mal gerne wissen wie das eigentlich bei Aion ist,ist es da sinnvoll einen Triple oder sogar einen Quadcore zu benutzen,oder nutzt Aion wie in anderen Online Games nur 2 Cores?Denn wenn Aion doch nur 2 Cores benutzt nehm ich einen mit 2x 3 GHz.
> 
> Gruß Thunderphönix



Also ich werde mir in den nächsten wochen nen neuen pc zulegen (teilweise wegen aion^^) mit nem dual core 2,8-3 ghz weiss noch nicht genau welchen... denke das reicht vollkommen aus, sollte ich mich irren bitte um berichtigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (28. August 2009)

Vorteile von Quadcore:

- zukunftssicherer
- schneller bei rechenintensiven Anwendungen (komprimieren, video- und bildbearbeitung etc.)
- schneller bei Spielen die 4 Kerne nutzen können

Vorteile von Dualcore:

- meist bei gleichem Preis höhere Taktrate der einzelnen Kerne und deshalb schneller bei Spielen die nur max 2 Kerne unterstützen
- braucht weniger strom (als ein quadcore)
- proudziert weniger abwärme (als ein quadcore)


----------



## redsnapper (28. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Ich wollt mal gerne wissen wie das eigentlich bei Aion ist,ist es da sinnvoll einen Triple oder sogar einen Quadcore zu benutzen,oder nutzt Aion wie in anderen Online Games nur 2 Cores?Denn wenn Aion doch nur 2 Cores benutzt nehm ich einen mit 2x 3 GHz.
> 
> Gruß Thunderphönix



Den Triplecore Blödsinn kannste vergessen, die entstanden durch einen Fabrikfehler bei AMD...du hast dann vier Kerne von denen nur drei funktionieren.


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2009)

Hab mir vor paar Monaten (etwa 8? oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) einen Dualcore, Intel Core 2 Duo e8400 2x3ghz geholt. Hatte bisher in keinem Spiel wirkliche Probleme ... allerdings werde ich in ein paar Monaten oder auch einem Jahr auf ein Quadcore umrüsten. Aber der C2D e8400 sollte einige Zeit noch reichen (:


----------



## Acuria (28. August 2009)

Aion unterstützt Quad Core & Dual Core, ebenso wie Crossfire und SLI!


----------



## Thunderphönix (28. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Den Triplecore Blödsinn kannste vergessen, die entstanden durch einen Fabrikfehler bei AMD...du hast dann vier Kerne von denen nur drei funktionieren.



Also dazu hätte ich gerne mal einen Link


----------



## redsnapper (28. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Also dazu hätte ich gerne mal einen Link


http://winfuture.de/news,34954.html
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showth...64&garpg=14


----------



## Bloodytears (29. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Den Triplecore Blödsinn kannste vergessen, die entstanden durch einen Fabrikfehler bei AMD...du hast dann vier Kerne von denen nur drei funktionieren.


schwachsin, amd hat zwar tripplecore eingeführt, aber das "nur" 3 funktionieren is schwachsin, soll ja auch leute geben die den 4 kern aktiviert haben, aber naja, das is hald immer so wenn leute nur die 1/2 lesen.


----------



## nandou (29. August 2009)

edit: falscher thread


----------



## VanFar (29. August 2009)

hm, ich habe NUR einen p4 3,4ghz und kam bislang (bei mletzten beta event) fast komplett ohne ruckler aus. natürlich wird die performenc im abyss um einiges schlechter sein, aber bislang kann ich mich nicht beklagen. ich hab alles auf maximum gestellt (außer antialsing, die hab ich deaktiviert).

mfg Vanfar


----------



## redsnapper (29. August 2009)

Bloodytears schrieb:


> schwachsin, amd hat zwar tripplecore eingeführt, aber das "nur" 3 funktionieren is schwachsin, soll ja auch leute geben die den 4 kern aktiviert haben, aber naja, das is hald immer so wenn leute nur die 1/2 lesen.



AMD hat den vierten Kern aus gutem Grund deaktiviert.
Sie gingen quasi schon davon aus bei den Kernen häufiger mal einen minderwertiger herzustellen (aufgrund ihrer im Vergleich zu Intel deutlich komplexeren Fertigungsmethode) und haben deshalb den jeweils schwächsten Kern deaktiviert.
Das es"Leute" gibt die den vierten Kern wieder aktivieren kann gut sein, entweder schwächen die so ihre CPU sogar noch oder hatten einfach Glück ein Modell mit 4/4 "starken" Kernen zu erwischen.

Btw sind in der Regel Intel Prozessoren sehr vorsichtig getaktet, wohingegen AMD Prozessoren meist bei Übertaktung wegbrennen (beim Standard Box-Kühler. Ich zB habe meinen E8400 von 2x3Ghz auf 2x3,42Ghz getaktet ohne auch nur ansatzweise in kritische Temperaturregionen zu gelangen.
Dafür ist AMD dementsprechend billig.

EDIT:
So viel zum "Lern lesen" Flame...du hast nicht zufällig einen Triplecore in deinem Rechner?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (29. August 2009)

Von AMD sollte man generell die Finger lassen wenn man stabile Performance will.


----------



## Rubinweapon (29. August 2009)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Von AMD sollte man generell die Finger lassen wenn man stabile Performance will.




früher vllt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heutzutage sind amd genauso gleichwertig wie intel


----------



## Xlii (29. August 2009)

Auch Intel hat Ausschuss bei der Prozessorproduktion, sie verkaufen ihn nur nicht.
Es liegt in der Natur das gerade die Die´s die bei der Produktion am Rand liegen mehr Fehler haben und genau diese wurden dann als Tripple Core verkauft.
Vom eigenem Erfolg überrannt, stieg die Nachfrage dann so, das AMD einfach einen Core beim Quad deaktivierte und sie als Tripple verkauft wurden.
Statt ihn aber mitm Laser zu zerstören, wurde er ebend nur deaktiviert, weswegen er sich bei vielen Boards wieder aktivieren lässt.
Nix mit schwächsten, aber nette Phantasie.

Und der Rest is genaus Müll, pauschalisierte Aussagen wie AMD´s brennen beim Übertakten weg oder laufen nicht stabil.
Es geht schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr, das CPU´s durchbrennen und genauso laufen sie stabil. Wenn man sie natürlich übertaktet ohne Ahnung davon zu haben, mag es sein das sie nicht stabil laufen, das passiert dir bei nem Intel aber genauso dann.

Sry aber so kann euch keiner Ernst nehmen.


----------



## redsnapper (29. August 2009)

Xlii schrieb:


> Vom eigenem Erfolg überrannt, stieg die Nachfrage dann so, das AMD einfach einen Core beim Quad deaktivierte und sie als Tripple verkauft wurden.


Und grade das ist ja wohl lächerlich...



Xlii schrieb:


> Es geht schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr, das CPU´s durchbrennen und genauso laufen sie stabil. Wenn man sie natürlich übertaktet ohne Ahnung davon zu haben, mag es sein das sie nicht stabil laufen, das passiert dir bei nem Intel aber genauso dann.


Gut, dann halt nicht durchbrennen sondern abschalten.
Mir ging es eher darum das wenn man sich einen Prozessor aussucht und man zumindest ein wenig übertakten möchte, man_ in der Regel_ mit Intel besser fährt...AMDs haben entweder schlechtere Kühler oder sind bereits recht hoch getaktet, so genau weiß ich es grad nicht.


----------



## Xlii (29. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Und grade das ist ja wohl lächerlich...


Was ist daran lächerlich, das nennt sich gewinnbringend.
Die Produktionskosten sind die selben, würde dabei kein Gewinn mehr bei rumkommen, kannste von ausgehen das man diesen Schritt nicht gegangen wäre.




redsnapper schrieb:


> Gut, dann halt nicht durchbrennen sondern abschalten.
> Mir ging es eher darum das wenn man sich einen Prozessor aussucht und man zumindest ein wenig übertakten möchte, man_ in der Regel_ mit Intel besser fährt...AMDs haben entweder schlechtere Kühler oder sind bereits recht hoch getaktet, so genau weiß ich es grad nicht.




Lass dich doch nicht immer zu solchen Aussagen hinreissen, wenn du nur über Halbwissen verfügst.
Wenn man sich nen Prozessor kauft zum übertakten, dann nutzt man sicher nicht den boxed Kühler auch nicht bei Intel. Wenn doch und man sich anschliessend beschwert, zeigt man wieder nur, das man besser nichts gesagt hätte oder vorher mal gefragt hätte.


Aber um dir nun noch nen Gegenbeipiel zu bringen, mein 4x3GHz lässt sich mitm Boxed auf 3.6 stabil betreiben, mit hochwertiger Luftkühlung bringt man den auf 4Ghz stabil und es ist kein Intel.

Und nicht jeder der nen Multiplikator erhöhen kann, sollte behaupten das er sein Prozessor übertaktet hat. Da gehört noch einiges mehr dazu.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. August 2009)

Also wenn wir hier mein thema übertakten sind, wer bitte schön nimmt den standart kühler zum übertakten? WTF 

da kauft man sich was gescheites oder noch besser eine gute wasserkühlung das ist echt das besten, wenn man ein hardcore übertakter ist.


----------



## redsnapper (29. August 2009)

Xlii schrieb:


> Was ist daran lächerlich, das nennt sich gewinnbringend.
> Die Produktionskosten sind die selben, würde dabei kein Gewinn mehr bei rumkommen, kannste von ausgehen das man diesen Schritt nicht gegangen wäre.



Aus AMDs Sicht ist das ja auch völlig nachvollziehbar...aber das Unwissen des Kunden ausnutzen, indem man ihm bei , wie gesagt, gleichen Produktionskosten ein minderwertiges Produkt andreht finde ich sehr fragwürdig.



Xlii schrieb:


> Lass dich doch nicht immer zu solchen Aussagen hinreissen, wenn du nur über Halbwissen verfügst.
> Wenn man sich nen Prozessor kauft zum übertakten, dann nutzt man sicher nicht den boxed Kühler auch nicht bei Intel. Wenn doch und man sich anschliessend beschwert, zeigt man wieder nur, das man besser nichts gesagt hätte oder vorher mal gefragt hätte.
> Aber um dir nun noch nen Gegenbeipiel zu bringen, mein 4x3GHz lässt sich mitm Boxed auf 3.6 stabil betreiben, mit hochwertiger Luftkühlung bringt man den auf 4Ghz stabil und es ist kein Intel.
> Und nicht jeder der nen Multiplikator erhöhen kann, sollte behaupten das er sein Prozessor übertaktet hat. Da gehört noch einiges mehr dazu.


Ich ging einfach mal davon aus das der TE nur wenig Wissen/Interesse/Zeit hat sich mit sowas auseinander zu setzen. Der Standard User benutzt halt den Boxed-Kühler, viele haben auch Angst beim Anbringen des Kühlers die CPU zu beschädigen (Anmerkung: Das ist echt simpel) und da habe ich bessere Erfahrungen mit Intel gemacht.
(Wobei ich zugeben muss das dein System meinem offensichtlich weit überlegen ist...auch mir fehlt da Zeit/Lust/Geld(!) um das umzusetzen. Zudem beziehen sich viele meiner Erfahrungen auf um die zwei Jahre alte Technik)

EDIT:


SIERRA schrieb:


> Also wenn wir hier mein thema übertakten sind, wer bitte schön nimmt den standart kühler zum übertakten? WTF
> da kauft man sich was gescheites oder noch besser eine gute wasserkühlung das ist echt das besten, wenn man ein hardcore übertakter ist.


Wie gesagt, der TE würde hier nicht nach Meinungen fragen wenn er sich top mit der aktuellen Hardware auskennen würde.


----------



## Xlii (29. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Aus AMDs Sicht ist das ja auch völlig nachvollziehbar...aber das Unwissen des Kunden ausnutzen, indem man ihm bei , wie gesagt, gleichen Produktionskosten ein minderwertiges Produkt andreht finde ich sehr fragwürdig.




Den Punkt haben sie ja wieder gutgemacht, indem se nen 4Kern zum Preis vom 3Kern verkauft haben, auch wenn se nicht so ganz wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde es aber nicht minderwertig nennen. Teilfunktion, wobei der Teil der angepriesen wurde, voll funktioniert. Nur der Teil der eigentlich nicht vorhanden ist, funktioniert nicht. (<-- komischer Satz)


----------



## redsnapper (29. August 2009)

Xlii schrieb:


> Den Punkt haben sie ja wieder gutgemacht, indem se nen 4Kern zum Preis vom 3Kern verkauft haben, auch wenn se nicht so ganz wollten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir sind uns aber einig das der TE wenn er die Auswahl ziwschen nem 3-Core und nem 4-Core zum gleichen Preis hätte er lieber den 4-Core nimmt oder?

Btw würde ich mir mittlerweile so oder so nen Quadcore kaufen...werden von immer mehr Programmen unterstützt, allerdings kenne ich deine sonstigen Anforderungen nicht.
Nen Freund zum Beispiel arbeitet oft mit mehreren leistungshungrigen Anwendungen gleichzeitig, da kriegt man normalerweise mit vier Kernen eine höhere Leistung.
Zudem hat Aion recht geringe Anforderungen.


----------



## Miso BW (29. August 2009)

also ich kann mich in keinster weise über amd beklagen,es funzt alles super und ich bin otto normal user^^das einzigste was beim pc ab und mal rumzickt ist das betriebssystem,naja mal schaun was windows7 bringt^^


----------



## Jelly (29. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Zudem hat Aion recht geringe Anforderungen.



Aber auch nur solangs nicht in richtung Massenschlachten geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. August 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Aber auch nur solangs nicht in richtung Massenschlachten geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann dreht man halt die grafik runter, als ob wer in massenschlachten auf die grafik achtet, da schaut man nur das man nicht stirbt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (29. August 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> dann dreht man halt die grafik runter, als ob wer in massenschlachten auf die grafik achtet, da schaut man nur das man nicht stirbt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ob ich da auf die Grafik achte ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miso BW (29. August 2009)

naja so lang es überhaupt massenschlacht gibt und kein massenlag wie in war ist doch alles tutti^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. August 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Und ob ich da auf die Grafik achte !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop da schaut man sich baum an und die wunder schönen blumen, während rund um dich sich alle nieder Metzeln.


----------



## Jelly (29. August 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> naja so lang es überhaupt massenschlacht gibt und kein massenlag wie in war ist doch alles tutti^^



Naja die Cry Engine ist schon sehr gut , aber viele überschätzen sie maßlos ... nur weils bei 20-30 Leuten vllt auch auf alten Systemen nicht laggt heißt das nicht das das bei 1000~ auch so ist.



SIERRA schrieb:


> Jop da schaut man sich baum an und die wunder schönen blumen, während rund um dich sich alle nieder Metzeln.



Sind mir im Abyss bisher nicht viele von begegnet aber ich werde die Augen offenhalten.


----------



## Lintflas (29. August 2009)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Von AMD sollte man generell die Finger lassen wenn man stabile Performance will.




Blödsinn.


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (30. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

hier sind mal ein paar links von den CPU Benchmarks. Und man muss sagen, das die von AMD mittlerweile richtig abgehen. Ich hab mehrer berichte gelesen das man den neuen Phenom II X4 955 ohne probleme auf 3,7 ghz übertakten kann. Wie man aber an den Benchmarks sehen kann ist Intel im unübertakteten zustand einfach schneller. Aber dafür um einiges teurer. Also mein nächster Rechner wird bestimmt nicht mit einen Intel Prozessor ausgerüstet weil einfach das Preis/Leistungs verhältniss bei denen nicht stimmt. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/charts/desk...2-CPU,1398.html

Dort sind noch auch noch einige andere Benchmarks.

Hoffe ich konnte einigen damit helfen.

Mfg

Darki

PS. Nein, ich bin kein AMD/ATI Fanboy.


----------



## Jelly (30. August 2009)

Darkhunter-Furor schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hier sind mal ein paar links von den CPU Benchmarks. Und man muss sagen, das die von AMD mittlerweile richtig abgehen. Ich hab mehrer berichte gelesen das man den neuen Phenom II X4 955 ohne probleme auf 3,7 ghz übertakten kann. Wie man aber an den Benchmarks sehen kann ist Intel im unübertakteten zustand einfach schneller. Aber dafür um einiges teurer. Also mein nächster Rechner wird bestimmt nicht mit einen Intel Prozessor ausgerüstet weil einfach das Preis/Leistungs verhältniss bei denen nicht stimmt.
> 
> ...



Nichtsdesto trotz mal rein von den CPU Preis/Leistung ist der i7 920 trotzdem besser zumal auch er bis 3.6k übertaktet werden kann und schon mit seinem grundtakt schneller ist

http://www.hardware-mag.de/artikel/prozess...tion_im_test/8/

aber mag auch ansichtssache sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (30. August 2009)

Aion läuft gut auf meinem AMD Phenom X3 8650 / 3 x 2300 MHz

Es ist eher meine Grafikkarte (GeForce 8600 GT) die nicht mehr so gut aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (30. August 2009)

jlij schrieb:


> Aion läuft gut auf meinem AMD Phenom X3 8650 / 3 x 2300 MHz
> 
> Es ist eher meine Grafikkarte (GeForce 8600 GT) die nicht mehr so gut aussieht
> 
> ...



Dann warte noch im September sollen die ersten Direktx 11 Karten vorgestellt und in den Handel kommen.

Was sich natürlich positiv auf die kosten der direktx 10ner auswirken wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (30. August 2009)

Also nen Octacore ist untergrenze der Verhandlungsbasis, sonst wird Aion net mal starten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (31. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Ich wollt mal gerne wissen wie das eigentlich bei Aion ist,ist es da sinnvoll einen Triple oder sogar einen Quadcore zu benutzen,oder nutzt Aion wie in anderen Online Games nur 2 Cores?Denn wenn Aion doch nur 2 Cores benutzt nehm ich einen mit 2x 3 GHz.
> 
> Gruß Thunderphönix




So nachdem nun viel Sinn und Unsinn hier verbreitet wurde versuche ich dir nochmal zu verdeutlichen, warum ein Quadcore sinvoller sein kann.

Also, wenn du einen Dualcore kaufen wolltest, würde es nur auf eine Core 2 Duo ab dem E8400er herauslaufen. Ein kleinerer Core 2 Duo macht keinen Sinn bei einem neuen Rechner und AMD ist wenn es um zweikerner Geht einfach nicht ansatzweise konkurenzfähig.

(Preise von Geizhals... nur als Vergleichswert)

Daher hier mal der Mindest-zweikerner von Intel:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 2x 3.00GHz - CPU, Intel Core 2 Duo, E8400, 3 GHz Duo-Prozessor-Takt, FSB: 1333 MHz, Sockel: 775, L2-Cache: 6144kb, Befehlssätze: iAMT2, MMX, SSE, SSE2,... ab *130,25 €* 46 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mindestens 130 Ocken... 
Für Aion wirst du mit diesem CPU zurechtkommen, das steht für mich außer Frage. Aion nutzt zwar auch Quadcores aus (wie ich letzhin nun mehrfach von verschiedenen Quellen lesen konnte), jedoch benötigt man sie nicht. Allerdigns gibt es bereits jetzt ein paar Spiele die mit 4 Kernen besser zurande kommen wie Anno 1404 oder der letzte Teil der GTA Reihe... 
Man muss kein Prophet sein um vorrauszusagen, dass die Entwicklung stark richtung Mehrkernoptimierung geht. 
Daher hier mal einige Preise für brauchbare 4kerner von AMD:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (HDZ955FBGIBOX) 
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box - 3,2GHz ab 153,09 € 35 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition (HDZ940XCGIBOX) 
AMD Phenom II X4 940 ab 143,18 € 33 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AMD Phenom II X4 945 (HDX945FBGIBOX) 
AMD Phenom II X4 945 (HDX945FBGIBOX) ab 139,21 € 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*man sieht, bereits bei geringem Aufpreis kann man sich hier etwas anständiges holen womit man sowohl die alten Spiele problemlos zocken kann, als auch die neueren...

Hier nun ein vergleichbarer Intel, wobei man sagen muss, dass Intel in dem low-cost-segment keine Konkurenz darstellt...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Tray 
Der Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Tray ist ein echtes Stück Maß-, Präzisions- und Qualitätsarbeit. Im Fertigungsprozess wurde auf 0.045µm genau gearbeitet. Die Taktfrequenz eines... ab 183,87 € 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(ein alter Core 2 Quad und noch kein neuer I7... was allerdings interessant ist, dass dieser alte die aktuellen Phenom II X4 oftmals noch übern Tisch zieht...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Intel Core i7 920 box 
Wer sich seinen PC selbst zusammenbaut oder aufrüsten will, der wird natürlich auch Prozessoren benötigen. Der Intel Core i7 920 box passt auf Mainboards die einen LGA 1366... ab 223,68 € 39 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier nun der erste I7, Preislich schon deutlich abgeschlagen. In den heutigen Spielen wirst du zwischen dem Phenom II X4 955 Be und diesem Prozessor keinen Untershcied spüren. Da limitiert immer die Grafikkarte bevor der CPU an sein Limit schlägt ;-)

Wenn du wirklich die neueste Generation verbauen willst dann käme noch ein Lynnfield in Frage:
*Intel Core i7-860, 4x 2.80GHz, boxed von IntelNeu kaufen: *EUR 291,00*2 Angebote ab EUR 291,00Gewöhnlich versandfertig in 2 bis 3 Tagen.*Elektronik & Foto:* Alle 13 Artikel ansehen

*allerdings kann ich sowas nicht mehr mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen... das ist einfach zu teuer für das bisschen mehrleistung...


Abschließend:

Ich würde mir keinen Zweikerner mehr kaufen, da AMD mit guter Preisleistung ab 10 Euro über dem Mindestzweikerner schon Vierkerner im Angebot hat! Nur in Aion wirst du davon nicht viel merken, aber man spielt ja nicht sein Leben lang nur Aion ^^*


----------



## Tanique (31. August 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Und ob ich da auf die Grafik achte !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schau dir mal die Grafik an, wenn du alles auf low stellst - glaub ma, da haste kein Spaß mehr dran, weils so übel scheiße ausschaut.

Ein Dualcore reicht vollkommen aus. Ich persönlich habe mir vor über 2 Jahren den AMD x2 4000 geholt, zusätzlich eine HD4650 und habe absolut keine Probleme, bin mehr als zufrieden. Die Leute die es über haben können sich natürlich direkt nen High End PC kaufen, aber dafür fehlt mir das Geld und da warte ich bis die Preise runtergegangen sind. Wenn du dir nen einzelnen Prozessor kaufst isses eh egal, da ist der geringe Aufpreis von Dual zu Quad geschenkt.
Wenns noch reicht is gut - wenn ich mir ohnehin einen neuen kaufe/zusammenstelle dann kann man auch etwas drauflegen, aber auch nur dann.


----------



## OldboyX (31. August 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Grafik an, wenn du alles auf low stellst - glaub ma, da haste kein Spaß mehr dran, weils so übel scheiße ausschaut.



Kein handelsüblicher Rechner kann bei 1000 Spielern auf dem Bildschirm in aktuellen MMOs (WoW, AoC, WAR, HDRO etc.) ruckelfreie Bilder produzieren, wenn man die Grafik auf "schön" gestellt hat.

Im Zweifel jedoch, wollen (fast) alle Spieler lieber ein halbwegs spielbares MMO haben als eine HD-"schön"-Standbildshow, die absolut unspielbar ist (Was im Endeffekt bedeutet, dass man nur noch Grafik hat und kein "Spiel" mehr). Von daher verstehe ich nicht, was du mit deinem Beitrag sagen willst. Für den Großteil der Spieler ist die Optik in einer Massenschlacht auf jeden Fall zweitrangig und man ist gern bereit Abstriche in Kauf zu nehmen für ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis. Vor allem da es ja genug Gelegenheiten gibt wo man nicht mit 100en Spielern gleichzeitig in eine Schlacht verwickelt ist und dann die Grafik auf höchsten Einstellungen genießen kann.

Bei Massenschlachten wird notfalls die Grafik runtergedreht. Außerdem macht die Engine das auch automatisch, wenn wirklich sehr viele Spieler an einer Schlacht teilnehmen (das kann man gar nicht verhindern). Alles in allem sind all diese Befürchtungen wohl nicht begründet, wirkliche 1000 Spieler Schlachten werden die absolute Ausnahme bleiben und für kleine bis mittelgroße Schlachten ist die Cryengine bestens gerüstet.


----------



## Jelly (31. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Bei Massenschlachten wird notfalls die Grafik runtergedreht. Außerdem macht die Engine das auch automatisch, wenn wirklich sehr viele Spieler an einer Schlacht teilnehmen (das kann man gar nicht verhindern). Alles in allem sind all diese Befürchtungen wohl nicht begründet, wirkliche 1000 Spieler Schlachten werden die absolute Ausnahme bleiben und für kleine bis mittelgroße Schlachten ist die Cryengine bestens gerüstet.



Und ob man das verhindern kann dafür gibts ne einstellung in den optionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (31. August 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Und ob man das verhindern kann dafür gibts ne einstellung in den optionen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohh sorry,das wußte ich nicht, da ich nur Videos kenne in denen bei wirklich großen Spieleransammelungen runterskaliert wird. Also kann man, wenn man denn unbedingt will, auch bei 1000 Spielern seine HD-Standbildshow genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Somit sollte dann jeder zufrieden sein.


----------



## Yaggoth (1. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ohh sorry,das wußte ich nicht, da ich nur Videos kenne in denen bei wirklich großen Spieleransammelungen runterskaliert wird. Also kann man, wenn man denn unbedingt will, auch bei 1000 Spielern seine HD-Standbildshow genießen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Noch kann keiner hier etwas darüber sagen wie die 1000 Spieler Schlachten auf dem PC dargestellt werden, jedoch bezweifel icht, dass man während der Schlacht auch nur einmal alle 999 Gegenspieler gleichzeitig auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen und vorallendingen Agieren sehen wird. 
Und dass die Engine (ein gutes System vorausgesetzt) es packt 50 - 200 Spieler hardwarefreundlich darzustellen, daran zweifel ich nicht. Du musst bedenken, dass *"Jelly" *eine 4870 X2 verbaut hat, die momentan das Flaggschiff von ATI darstellt... dass sollte bei 4GB Ram und einem einigermaßen anständigen Prozessor, den er auch vorweisen kann, schon deutlich genug Leistung auch für Massenschlachten sein. Aber wir werden es sehen ;-) 

Edith: Oh, entschuldige Jelly, da sehe ich nun sogar 8GB Ram... Allerdings sollte das für das Spiel unerheblich sein. Ich denke nciht, dass es mehr als 2GB nutzen kann :-)


----------



## Jelly (2. September 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Noch kann keiner hier etwas darüber sagen wie die 1000 Spieler Schlachten auf dem PC dargestellt werden, jedoch bezweifel icht, dass man während der Schlacht auch nur einmal alle 999 Gegenspieler gleichzeitig auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen und vorallendingen Agieren sehen wird.
> Und dass die Engine (ein gutes System vorausgesetzt) es packt 50 - 200 Spieler hardwarefreundlich darzustellen, daran zweifel ich nicht. Du musst bedenken, dass *"Jelly" *eine 4870 X2 verbaut hat, die momentan das Flaggschiff von ATI darstellt... dass sollte bei 4GB Ram und einem einigermaßen anständigen Prozessor, den er auch vorweisen kann, schon deutlich genug Leistung auch für Massenschlachten sein. Aber wir werden es sehen ;-)
> 
> Edith: Oh, entschuldige Jelly, da sehe ich nun sogar 8GB Ram... Allerdings sollte das für das Spiel unerheblich sein. Ich denke nciht, dass es mehr als 2GB nutzen kann :-)



War auch mehr für Video schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung die 8 gb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein CPU ist mit nichten sonderlich gut aber hab halt nochn bissel übertaktet damit läufts schon ganz gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die Graka hab ich halt auch schon seit über nem Jahr das hatte nix mit Aion zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielmehr mit der Ruckelorgie die ich mir mit meinem Tankpala in Hyjal und so antun musste das wollte ich halt nicht nochmal haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

Alles in allem wird man sicherlich bis auf bei Belagerungen und da direkt vorm Tor nie so wirklich 1000 Spieler sehen was auch nicht wirklich schlimm ist . Dennoch wie du auch bereits sagtest können nur die wenigsten wirklich was über die Situation die dann auftreten wird sagen ich für meinen Teil werde dennoch so gut es geht vorbereitet sein und feile momentan viel an meinem System rum. Und da ich wie bereits anderweitig erwähnt gerne im Fenstermodus Spiele und diverse dinge nebenbei mache rechnen sich auch die Rams schneller als man meinen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg 

Ps kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2009)

hab nen 2x3,2 ghz dual Core Prozessor 4GB Ram und ne gute Grafikkarte, dat sollte reichen^^


----------



## Hoschie78 (2. September 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Haben wir den nicht ständig?


made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

